# Info on pumps



## megga (Aug 22, 2015)

Time for a new pump and not sure which one to choose. I did want the omi-pod, but the hospital have decided not to fund it. my choices are;

Roche Insight
Medtronic 640g
Animas vibe

Now i can't afford to self fund the CGM's, so there out the window.

been looking on there websites, and cant find any info on cannula's, transfusion sets ect.
I'm on the combo at the mo, and i should think they all work the same, eg: they monitors bluetooth the pumps and advise with corrections, is that right?

The other thing i would like to know is the size on the monitors, with and with out the case's (on Animas sight, i cant even find a picture of the monitor, let alone any info on it)

So to sum up, if any of you kind people  could give me some info, it would be great.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 22, 2015)

It would be Medtronic for me without no hesitation . See reviews on it. A leader in its field .  Good luck


----------



## Maryanne29 (Aug 22, 2015)

Insight for me. Love mine!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 22, 2015)

There's more and more bad reviews about the Insight so do your research on that one.
Apparently the combo is still available if you want it.
Animas doesn't have all the bells and whistles very simple pump with a lot of button pushing but it does the job.


----------



## megga (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks for the reply s. To be honest i was swaying towards the Medtronic and Animas as they are both waterproof up to 3.6m over 24 hours. Just means i would take it with me on my holidays (i'm in out the pool, in the see ect)

The insight also puts me of with the B/G monitor, hell i can make a phone last a year, so no chance with one of them for 4 years LOL

Thinks I'll settle for the Medtronic.


----------



## jusme (Aug 23, 2015)

Hobie can you let me know the cost of the sensors as I can't find the information on the web site.

jusme


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 23, 2015)

I cant talk about all the Medtronic reps but I can email mine anytime & as a firm they are brilliant with talks etc. I get a news letter every so often to keep me up to date.  Good choice


----------



## Maryanne29 (Aug 23, 2015)

I must have missed the bad reviews about the Insight. I think it's great because it is so easy to use, if you like techie stuff. I agree with some that the handset can seem slow but weighing that up against the rigmarole of filling cartridges for the Combo, it's not a problem. I would not go back to the Combo as the ease of the Insight is perfect for me. And a huge bonus is you don't get bubbles with the Insight. Love it 100% ... but we're all different.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 23, 2015)

jusme said:


> Hobie can you let me know the cost of the sensors as I can't find the information on the web site.
> 
> jusme



Not sure of the Medtronic sensor costs but they are expensive in comparison with Dexcom when used with the Animas Vibe.
Dexcom sensors can be made to last up to 47 days where as the Medtronic at a push can make 18 days.

Medtronic you can only use Medtronic cannulas where as Animas has a luer lock like the combo.


----------



## Flower (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi megga

I've been using the Medtronic 640g for 4 months now and I've found it a fantastic pump. It has a really clear screen taking up just under half of the pump front with coloured icons on a black background. It's got multiple basal patterns and a 0.025u increment. 

The Bayer Contour 2.4 usb glucose meter links directly to it and can also be used to give a basic bolus - you can't use the bolus wizard if you bolus via the meter so you won't get any correction advice, it's back to estimating -you have to use bolus wizard on the pump for that. Any glucose result sent or entered manually on the pump stays on screen for about 12 minutes to allow use of the bolus wizard. The Contour usb is rechargeable via a usb port. On the Bayer site it gives the dimensions in the user manual but it's a small meter.

The pump uses 1 AA battery, all the available cannula types are on the Medtronic diabetes website, there are teflon and steel ones.

The Medtronic care and support is great, I had a follow up meeting last week to see how a few of us were getting on and it was really helpful stuff.


----------



## grandma (Sep 4, 2015)

*new pump time*

I have been told I can have any pump DN  says that most for them at clin are on Med Tronic 64G and I can change to that if I want currently on Accu- Chek Sprit Combo and have been offered the new Insight any comments would be helpful I have to phone her back on Monday


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 4, 2015)

Would deff go for the Medtronic. They invent features & others try to copy.  As other post "Love my Pump".  I really do   (Mad  )


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 4, 2015)

grandma said:


> I have been told I can have any pump DN  says that most for them at clin are on Med Tronic 64G and I can change to that if I want currently on Accu- Chek Sprit Combo and have been offered the new Insight any comments would be helpful I have to phone her back on Monday



The reviews about the insight are not good so be warned.


----------



## grandma (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks I think Ill ring her on Monday and see about the Medtronic 64G then will let you know what she says. I have been happy with my Accu-Check Spirit Combo so far and she said I could stay with that if I wanted but think now Ill change wish me look.


----------



## Phil65 (Sep 5, 2015)

grandma said:


> Thanks I think Ill ring her on Monday and see about the Medtronic 64G then will let you know what she says. I have been happy with my Accu-Check Spirit Combo so far and she said I could stay with that if I wanted but think now Ill change wish me look.



Hi Grandma,
Read my earlier posts ref the insight, the pump is very good albeit the cartridges are much smaller than the Combo. But the meter is mind numbingly slow!! It was as if Roche wanted to design an IPhone type meter all singing and dancing but produced a meter that looks nice but a) has to be recharged all of the time and b) as I have said is sooooo slowwwwww!! Sorry Roche, a little bit like my school reports used to say ......"could do a lot better!" I would go back to the Combo tomorrow.


----------



## grandma (Sep 6, 2015)

Maryanne29 said:


> I must have missed the bad reviews about the Insight. I think it's great because it is so easy to use, if you like techie stuff. I agree with some that the handset can seem slow but weighing that up against the rigmarole of filling cartridges for the Combo, it's not a problem. I would not go back to the Combo as the ease of the Insight is perfect for me. And a huge bonus is you don't get bubbles with the Insight. Love it 100% ... but we're all different.



I have been offered one but I can also choose any other and I am having difficulty with all the bad reveres on the Insight but thought it was okay at the meeting like you I like the Combo like the way that you don't have to bother about getting the pump out and can do everything on the meter I rely am confused now


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 6, 2015)

grandma said:


> I have been offered one but I can also choose any other and I am having difficulty with all the bad reveres on the Insight but thought it was okay at the meeting like you I like the Combo like the way that you don't have to bother about getting the pump out and can do everything on the meter I rely am confused now



The combo is still available if you want it, it's just not advertised. and the insight only takes nova so if you use another insulin or don't get on with nova you basically stuffed. Also if you go for the combo again what happens if it breaks will they replace it another or do you have to have the insight.

If you want a non complicated basic pump then try the Animas vibe.


----------

